# labled jars



## madman (Apr 15, 2007)

ya all might think im crazy but im startin to collect these 50s labled i think there neat mike


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 15, 2007)

I've got a JIF you can have....if bugs ain't eat all the label off...Will get it out for ya tomorrow.


----------



## madman (Apr 15, 2007)

sounds good charlie ! hmmm and that dads....................... mike


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 15, 2007)

Will get the Dads out too...LOL


----------



## bobclay (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Mike,

 I don't think you're crazy at all. [] If people back in the teens, twenties and thirties had thought like you do, we'd have more of the cool Art Deco type jars with neat labels. They usually saved the jars, but not the original lids or labels.

 Because of that, many of the really neat coffee jars (like Tammy posted a while back) with mint labels command premium prices today.

*Someone* will appreciate the fact you saved these today. We are such a "throw away" society now. (And no 'privies' to toss 'em in for future diggers!)  []

 Bob


----------



## capsoda (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey Mike, I think you prolly are crazy dude but not for collecting those cool jars!!![sm=lol.gif]


----------



## madman (Apr 17, 2007)

hey thanks guys for the input i will post more as i get them mike


----------



## madman (Apr 27, 2007)

heres one i got from a good bud in bristol thanks charlie mike


----------



## madman (Apr 27, 2007)

zee lid


----------



## Trying not to break it (Apr 28, 2007)

hi mike, that is an interesting ideal. i don't know how easy they are to find.  i have a couple of older ones with labels that i found in an old house.  i need to find a job that will let me go thru old houses[].   i use to buy old houses fix them up and sell them.  way too expensive now.  any ideals.   good luck,   rhona


----------



## madman (Apr 28, 2007)

hey rohna thats where i found these in with the canning jars in an old house mike


----------



## LC (Apr 29, 2007)

Madman, if you like these kinds of jars, I think I have a few somewhere on a shelf out in the TWILIGHT ZONE (outbuilding). I will fix you up right with them if they are something you do not have.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## madman (May 1, 2007)

hey lc sounds great pm me love to have them


----------



## LC (May 2, 2007)

Hello Mike, I think I know where they are, which is quite unusual around here! I think I gave three bucks for them at auction one evening over the winter. I will try and get to them tomorrow and take some scans of them and send them to you. If you want them, the price will be three bucks plus shipping. I do like the older embossed peanut butter jars, as well as the vintage tins, as you already know, if you have visited my website, but I am not much into the jars with labels. Just thought it would be a shame to let them get thrown away by someone who knew nothing about them as for being old. I believe they are worth hanging onto, and as you say,  will be worth something some day. Will get those scans for you as soon as I can, Lou

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## carling (May 2, 2007)

I see the peanut butter jars, now how about the jelly?  I think these are circa 1930's, 

 I'll probably be putting these all on ebay, unless someone has an offer I can't refuse.  Or has Cleveland, Oh beer bottles to trade.

 Rick


----------



## LC (May 3, 2007)

Those old jelly jars are quite nice carling. I have a bunch of the jelly jars from the fifties and or sixties, with Davey Crockett , Howdy Dudy , and the Flintstones, as well as the Archie's. 

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## madman (May 4, 2007)

say what!!! yo lc love to see the pix of those jellies ! mike


----------



## LC (May 4, 2007)

Hello Mike, if I can find where the box is that I put them in out in the garage I will do that for you. I believe most all of them came out in the sixties, I remember the Flintstone glasses were 1963 & 1964, or possibly just 64. I believe the Archies are also in that same date period.The Howdy Doodie glasses, possibly before that. I do not know if you would call the labels pyro painted or not, they are quite like the pyro painted milk bottle labels, thay are not paper labels. There are I think seven or eight different scenes of the Flintstone and the Archies, I can not remember off hand how many of the Howdy Doodies there were, I only have three or four of them. I will try and locate them tomorrow. If I find them, I will take scans of some of them and post them for you to see. I can not remember for sure if they were put out by Welch's or not.

 As for the paper labels I told you I have, it seems I have stuck my big foot in my big mouth as for saying I knew where they were. I went out today to get them and they were not where I thought they were. I am going out again tomorrow and see if they are in one of the plastic milk crates I keep bottles and other things in. That might have been where I had seen them, they are not on the blasted shelf where I had thoiught they were. You would have to see the mess I have here Mike to fully understand why I can not find anything when I go to get something. 24 X 32 garage, can not hardly even walk through it - 20 X 24 outbuilding, same way. Take care for now, Lou


----------



## capsoda (May 4, 2007)

Very Nice labels Rick. I had about 100 labled jars at one time but sold them all to a friend who couldn't live without them. Made the wifey very happy.[&:]


----------



## madman (May 4, 2007)

hey lc sounds great! love to see them!  heres the latest mike


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

Madman, here is some pictures of some of the glasses I was referring to. They were made by Welch's, called of course, jelly glasses, being jelley came in them. The Howdy Doody glasses were from the fifties, the Flintstones were from the early to middle sixties, and the Archies glasses were from the early seventies. I always thought they were pretty neat to collect. There were quite a few different ones of each with different characters and different slogans on them. I used to have a bunch of them but have sold them off over the years after losing interest in them, not sure how many of these I have left. They are indifferent boxes, scattered all over the place in the buildings........ There were of course other jelley glasses as well that were put out over the years, , with other various characters, in the taller size glasses.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

Here is some more.........

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## LC (May 5, 2007)

And here are the howdy doody's..........


----------



## madman (May 6, 2007)

hey lc thanks for all the time and effort those acl jellies are very nice  but just sticking to the labled jars right now thanks for sharing mike


----------



## LC (May 6, 2007)

I have not forgot about the labeled jars I have either Mike. I will find them eventually for you, and see that you get them if they are what you want.

http://www.freewebs.com/yesterdaystreasures/index.htm


----------



## madman (May 11, 2007)

HERES MY NEWEST FIND 3.50 IM REALLY GETTING IN TO THIS STUFF MIKE


----------



## madman (May 11, 2007)

THE LID


----------

